# How the R2 algs work?



## byu (Feb 17, 2009)

I currently use M2 for edges and old pochmann for corners. I'm trying to learn R2, I may or may not use it, I just want to learn it anyway just to get a feel for it in case I ever decide I don't like old pochmann corners. However, some algorithms are very long and hard to memorize, such as the R slice ones, FDL, and UFL.

I think if I could understand how they work, it might be easier to memorize. That's what I did for PLL anyway. Any tips on how to either memorize all the R2 algs or figure out how they work?


----------



## joey (Feb 17, 2009)

No.. Just learn them, just learn them. Oh wait, yeh, don't waste time making more posts.. just learn them.


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 17, 2009)

Exact same idea as M2 for edges. Setup, R2, reverse setup for all corners on L. They are very obvious conjugates.
A perm+ R2 and stuff for R layer corners. Memorize the algs like you did for UF and DB in M2.
The R layer ones are just commutators that cycle 3 pieces on R layer+ R2.

Look for 3 cycles where the piece at buffer goes to the place you want and the piece diagonal from it goes to the buffer. Then, you apply R2.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 17, 2009)

the ones in the R layer are a bit long, and i remembered one of them (shooting to FUR) can be substituted by turning the cube sideways and then doing the clockwise A perm, and then doing R2.


Basically the R2 algs are 3 cycles of the corners.
Correct me if im wrong. (which i could be)


----------



## Stefan (Feb 17, 2009)

FDL and UFL can be reduced to BUL with an L turn, and the BUL alg should be easy to understand as it's not a special algorithm but only has a long setup part (the part before the R2 turn in the middle).


----------

